# 2005 Pathfinder License Plate light and rear hatch window help!



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi all,

sorry total noob here, this is my first SUV and ive been trying to figure out how to open the rear window with no luck. I tried searching the manual but it seems that i am a total retard that it doesnt even list it in the manual. Can someone tell me how to open the rear window (the one with the wiper) on the hatch door. 

And if anyone knows how to change the license plate light on the 05 pathfinder as well. Thank you all so much and sorry for all the noob questions.


----------



## 08Datsun (Aug 15, 2008)

I assume the '05 is like my '08. The pull is hidden in the license plate bezel to the right.


----------



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, thank you for your response, but is your response for the window or to change the license plate light? and what do u mean by the pull? Thanks





08Datsun said:


> I assume the '05 is like my '08. The pull is hidden in the license plate bezel to the right.


----------



## 08Datsun (Aug 15, 2008)

I had to go out and take a look as I've never actually looked under there. In the middle is the electric switch for the main hatch. On each side of that is a license plate light. There are phillips screws holding those on so that's probably how you get to the light. To the right of the right-hand light is the release for the glass. There is a place for your fingers to go and you just pull towards you and the glass pops open. Hope that helps.


----------



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

Grreat, thanks so much for your help, I will check it out first thing tomorrow in daylight. Thanks so much!

I see the screws holding in the lights for the license plate but it is covered by the silver plastic piece on the outside. How would i remove that to gain access to the screws? Thanks




08Datsun said:


> I had to go out and take a look as I've never actually looked under there. In the middle is the electric switch for the main hatch. On each side of that is a license plate light. There are phillips screws holding those on so that's probably how you get to the light. To the right of the right-hand light is the release for the glass. There is a place for your fingers to go and you just pull towards you and the glass pops open. Hope that helps.


----------



## 08Datsun (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't know about the lights as I haven't messed with them. In your other thread, I sent you over to thenissanpath forum. At the top of the 2005+ forum there is a sticky that has a factory service manual for the 2006 model Pathfinders. You may find more info there on replacing that light.


----------



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

Great thank you so much, you've been more than helpful and knowledgeable! Thank you once again!




08Datsun said:


> I don't know about the lights as I haven't messed with them. In your other thread, I sent you over to thenissanpath forum. At the top of the 2005+ forum there is a sticky that has a factory service manual for the 2006 model Pathfinders. You may find more info there on replacing that light.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

08Datsun said:


> I don't know about the lights as I haven't messed with them. In your other thread, I sent you over to thenissanpath forum. At the top of the 2005+ forum there is a sticky that has a factory service manual for the 2006 model Pathfinders. You may find more info there on replacing that light.


You gotta take off the plastic panel to get at replacing the lights, unless you wanna break the plastic chrome trim. What a stupid design. 

Is there a flexable screwdriver invented? I thought there is one.


----------



## falcondrgn (Oct 26, 2007)

How would you go about taking the plastic panel off the hatch door? thanks so much!!!




NPath said:


> You gotta take off the plastic panel to get at replacing the lights, unless you wanna break the plastic chrome trim. What a stupid design.
> 
> Is there a flexable screwdriver invented? I thought there is one.


----------

